# Der Kaufhaus Cop 2 - Erster deutscher Trailer online



## FlorianStangl (7. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Kaufhaus Cop 2 - Erster deutscher Trailer online* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Kaufhaus Cop 2 - Erster deutscher Trailer online


----------



## Jussylein1982-W (7. Januar 2015)

Ich liebe kevin James, ich fand den ersten Teil schon Klasse,  hoffentlich ist der 2. teil gut, aber ein paar Lacher sind bestimmt garantiert


----------



## golani79 (7. Januar 2015)

Den 2. Teil spar ich mir - fand den ersten schon ziemlich flach und eher langweilig.


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2015)

ich fand den ersten jetzt nicht so schlecht wie andere, sondern nur reichlich Mittelmäßig


----------



## Spassbremse (7. Januar 2015)

Sehe ich wie Enisra. Kein wirklich schlechter Film, aber halt auch nix Besonders. Durchschnittlich halt, ein paar Mal habe ich geschmunzelt, war aber insgesamt enttäuscht, weil ich mir damals mehr erhofft hatte.


----------



## LostHero (7. Januar 2015)

Kann man sich später mit ein paar Bier gut von Bluray aufm Sofa reinziehen. Fürs Kino is das für mich nix (war bei Teil 1 auch schon so).
Schaue aber auch generell keine Comedy Streifen im Kino.


----------



## Enisra (7. Januar 2015)

LostHero schrieb:


> Kann man sich später mit ein paar Bier gut von Bluray aufm Sofa reinziehen. Fürs Kino is das für mich nix (war bei Teil 1 auch schon so).
> Schaue aber auch generell keine Comedy Streifen im Kino.



naja nein
also die Kategorie ist eher von SchleFaZ besetzt
Und dafür fehlt dem Streifen der Trashfaktor


----------

